# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Πρός Πετρουπολίοτες και οχι μόνο

## romias

Σήμερα είχα μια συζήτηση με τον προπονητή της ερασιτεχνικής ομάδας ποδοσφαίρου θηλαίων Πετρούπολης,όπου μου εξέφρασε την επιθυμία του να δημιουργηθεί ιστοσελίδα της ομάδας για ανακοινώσεις επικοινωνία κτλ.
Αμέσως μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα,και αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο θα ήταν εφικτό να αναλάβει το όλο εγχείρημα το ΑΜΔΑ και ιδιαίτερα το κονφεντερεισιον της Πετρούπολης.Δηλαδή την κατασκευή υποστήριξη και φιλοξενία του ιστοχόρου .gr και .awmn παράλληλα.
Νομίζω όλο και κάποιος σέρβερ θα έχει λίγο χώρο να διαθέσει στην περιοχή.
Παράλληλα να δημιουργηθεί ένας κόμβος client στα γραφεία της ομάδος ώστε να ενταχθεί πλήρως η ομάδα στο δίκτυο με ότι αμφίπλευρα οφέλοι συνεπάγεται αυτό.
Τα έξοδα για τον εξοπλισμό αναλαμβάνει εξ ολοκλήρου η ομάδα.Από εμάς ζητήτε η συνδρομή στο στήσιμο.
Τι λέτε μπορούμε να το κάνουμε;
Γίνετε η Πετρούπολη να στηρίξει την ομάδα της;

----------


## SV1EFO

Εδω Τακη υπαρχει PC που δουλευει 24/7 και φιλοξενει το game server του call of duty 4 . Μπορω να τον διαθεσω προς χρηση. Αν καποιος θελει ας ερθει σε επαφη μαζι μου να μιλησουμε !!

----------


## romias

Ευχαριστω Ηλία

Λόγο καλοκαιριού και αδειών καλύτερα να το ξαναδούμε από Σεπτέμβρη και μετά
*Παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί το θέμα*

----------


## sv1her

Ωχ, μόλις βρέθηκε εθελοντής, του "κλείσαμε τη πόρτα στα μούτρα"!

----------


## romias

> Ωχ, μόλις βρέθηκε εθελοντής, του "κλείσαμε τη πόρτα στα μούτρα"!


 Е όχι δα,μίλησα με τον SV1EFO.
Ειπα Λόγο καλοκαιριού και αδειών καλύτερα να το ξαναδούμε από Σεπτέμβρη και μετά
Είσαι και συ μέσα;

----------


## sv1her

Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς με το μέσα;
Και από η ομάδα αυτη πού έχει έσοδα;

----------


## sv1her

Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς με το μέσα;
Και από που η ομάδα αυτη έχει έσοδα!

----------


## romias

Από συνδρομές των γονέων και χορηγών όπως όλοι οι ερασιτεχνικοί σύλλογοι φαντάζομαι.
Μέσα,να βάλεις κανα χεράκι στο στήσιμο αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## sv1her

Βεβαίως να βοηθήσω στο στήσιμο.

----------


## christopher

> Σήμερα είχα μια συζήτηση με τον προπονητή της ερασιτεχνικής ομάδας ποδοσφαίρου θηλαίων Πετρούπολης,όπου μου εξέφρασε την επιθυμία του να δημιουργηθεί ιστοσελίδα της ομάδας για ανακοινώσεις επικοινωνία κτλ.
> Αμέσως μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα,και αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο θα ήταν εφικτό να αναλάβει το όλο εγχείρημα το ΑΜΔΑ και ιδιαίτερα το κονφεντερεισιον της Πετρούπολης.Δηλαδή την κατασκευή υποστήριξη και φιλοξενία του ιστοχόρου .gr και .awmn παράλληλα.
> Νομίζω όλο και κάποιος σέρβερ θα έχει λίγο χώρο να διαθέσει στην περιοχή.
> Παράλληλα να δημιουργηθεί ένας κόμβος client στα γραφεία της ομάδος ώστε να ενταχθεί πλήρως η ομάδα στο δίκτυο με ότι αμφίπλευρα οφέλοι συνεπάγεται αυτό.
> Τα έξοδα για τον εξοπλισμό αναλαμβάνει εξ ολοκλήρου η ομάδα.Από εμάς ζητήτε η συνδρομή στο στήσιμο.
> Τι λέτε μπορούμε να το κάνουμε;
> Γίνετε η Πετρούπολη να στηρίξει την ομάδα της;


Δηλαδη για να καταλάβω:
1) Μας ζητάς εμμέσως να σου κάνουμε πλάτες για να γίνει κονέ με τα εν λόγω "*θήλεα*"!  ::  
2) Δεν σου φτάνει ένα αλλά συζητάς για "*ομάδα*"!  ::  
3) πόσο "*ερασιτεχνική*" θα είναι η ομάδα;  ::  
4) αν και προτιμώ την αντίστοιχη ομάδα βόλει (λόγω ύψους) , το "*ποδόσφαιρο*" είναι συζητήσιμο.  :: 

και σοβαρά τώρα...
5) που είναι τα γραφεία του συλλόγου; Για να δούμε ποιός κόμβος είναι πιο κοντά και μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει με ΑΡ.
6) Σέρβερόνια υπάρχουν στο confederation διαθέσιμα για να γίνει η δουλειά.
7) Σχετικά με το ...



> "_Παράλληλα να δημιουργηθεί ένας κόμβος client στα γραφεία της ομάδος ώστε να ενταχθεί πλήρως η ομάδα στο δίκτυο με ότι αμφίπλευρα οφέλη συνεπάγεται αυτό_"


και δίχως να είμαι αρνητικός στο θέμα... τι οφέλη μπορεί να έχει το awmn από αυτό το εγχείρημα; Ρωτάω καλόβουλα για να δω τι πνεύμα θα έχει αυτή η ενέργεια από τη μεριά τους και κατα πόσο αφορά το awmn αυτό καθώς την ίδια δουλειά μπορεί να την κάνει και ένας ιδιώτης με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
8 ) Δωρεάν εισητήρια θα έχουμε;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## romias

Δεν ειχα καμία αμφιβολία οτι θα βρεθούν ατομα να συμβάλουν.
Οπως εγραψα στην αρχή το θέμα ξεκίνησε απο *μια συζήτηση που είχα με τον προπονητή* 
Σε δεύτερη συζήτηση που κάναμε διαπιστώσαμε οτι δεν ταιριαζει το πνεύμα της σελίδας,που θέλει να διαφημίζει και τους χορηγούς,με την φιλοσοφία του awmn.
Οπότε και θα ανατεθεί σε ιδιώτη.
Οσον αφορά τον κόμβο,κανένα ενδιαφέρον δεν υπάρχει από πλευράς της ομάδας να ενταχθεί στο awmn.Ηταν μια δική μου ιδεα.
Γι αυτό δεν έχω καταχωρήσει ακόμα την θέση στο wind.
Τα γραφεία του συλλόγου πάντως είναι κοντά στο Απολις,για την ιστορία και δεν είναι ποδοσφαιρική αλλά βόλεϊ.  ::  
Συνεπώς το 'προτζεκτ' ακυρώνετε 
Ευχαριστώ οσους θελήσαν να συνεισφέρουν.
Για μένα το θέμα θεωρείτε λήξαν και παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί.

----------


## The Undertaker

> Για μένα το θέμα θεωρείτε λήξαν και παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί.


  ::

----------

